# DoC: Would there be anything wrong with this?



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

3000 point army

Tzeentch Daemon prince
Soul hunger
Winged horror
Immortal Fury
Lvl 2 wizzard

100 bloodletters
(2 squads of 50 or 4 of 25 in ranks 5 wide)
standard bearer

100 Pink horrors
(2 squads of 40, 1 of 20)
standard bearer - Icon of sorcery

Its an overly simplistic list but hear me out. The plan is to have the two squads of 40 pink horrors set up so their range covers the majority of the board, keeping its numbers up with firestorm

the bloodletters would serve as a wall and would be deployed infront of the horrors to block, stall and crush any units that try to get at the horrors

the daemon prince would serve as the big heavy hitter, flying arround and making anything big and nasty dissapear (lords, large targets, heavy hitters)

the squad of 20 pink horrors is semi-optional, for example, if im spiting my bloodletters into 4x25, some of the pink horrors would be removed for the 2 extra standard bearers, this squad also serves as a backup incase anything happens to one of my other 2 lots of horrors (misscast) and would be the recipient of the extra horrors created with the firestorm



I played with a smaller scaled version of this list using on the fly tactics in a 2000 point game against orcs and despite my daemon prince taking a couple of well aimed shots from a bolt thrower, still managed to take down its share of points, my bloodletters stalled and mopped doing just as id planned them two, while my pink horrors kept growing in number, and even in close combat, never dropped below their starting size

i know im limiting myself with what a DoC army can do.... but is there really anything wrong with a simple but sound army list such as this?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I would reread firestorm if I were you- its the most useless spell of all time. You get an extra unit of horrors but even if you roll double 6 and every one kills then you get a new unit of 4 horrors... which is useless.

I really dont think much of daemon princes... they're just rubbish greater daemons.
There is also little reason to have that many mages- a single unit of 40 horrors is pretty much going to use all the powerdice you have. Mebbe add a Lv2 herlad or something to that but you dont need more then that, I would save the rest of the points from casters for shooting and combat.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Daemon Princes are horrendous - T5, 4 wounds, and a 4++... Yeah. Combine that with new Combat Rules (Psychology, Supporting Attacks, Step Up and Resolution) makes it pretty much useless.

That's 500pts gone in a couple of turns against even mediocre infantry (Saurus, Empire Greatswords etc). Also, L2 Mage's are shit, you get exponentially better as you scale the levels.

Costs more, but with a 750pt Limit, you can go for a Lord of Change, Level 4 = 535pts, and it's already roughly equal in combat, and a FAR better caster. Add in Power Vortex, Daemonic Robes (better defence against inevitable Cannonballs), Master of Sorcery (Light) (or Dark Magister). That comes to 615pts.

Herald BSB with Great Standard of Sundering.

A Unit of say... 60? Bloodletters with Icon of Endless War backed by a Birona's Timewarp/Speed of Light gives you a 3D6+10" charge range (average 20-21" charge) and 31 S5 I10 Reroll to hit attacks, which can take out around 10-15 models a turn.

I also REALLY, REALLY rate Bloodcrushers in the new list when lead by Skulltaker on Juggernaut - just 4 of them can knock aside a flank. Fiends as well are absolute quality.

I don't rate Horror's whatsoever.


----------

